# How many H-Town crew here?



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So I see some Houston folks are trying to get some herfs going again. How many people do we have here from the Houston area now? How many want to herf?

If you are in the Houston area post in the thread, if you are in the Houston area and like to herf, or would like to go to a herf then say so in your post.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Count me in! We had a nice turnout for a get together at Downing Street, except that we couldn't find each other.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So there is two of us LOL


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Former...Sorry.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

When are you coming to visit family and friends? I here it was cold up there last night LOL Freaking 90 here today!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I will be that way around Christmas time. 90 degrees......It was a nice 45 degrees high over here and I havent had to bust out the jacket as of yet. Low humidity = high comfort.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet! For sure need to smoke when you come down!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, what happened to the Houston Herfers. Mel and I are still here.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Yeah, what happened to the Houston Herfers. Mel and I are still here.


Holiday Herf? We will be down the week of Christmas through the new years.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm always interested.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

My schedule is wonky, but Im in if I can make it whenever


----------



## needtawrite (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm from Houston...though I have no idea what a "herf" is....


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Neither do we but we all want to have one.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Still here Frank..Work has been keeping me busy...


----------



## GregoryGant (Nov 29, 2010)

New to the forum but I am totally in for a meet and greet.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

im close, Sugar Land, same diferrence.

anyone in for a smoke next week?????


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Next week is no good for me.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm probably out until after the New Year, but after that I would really like to get together and hang out


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Reino said:


> im close, Sugar Land, same diferrence.
> 
> anyone in for a smoke next week?????


I live right by Sugar Land ... Ill be down for a smoke next week. Where do you like to hang out and smoke?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone interested in getting together for a "HERF" next tuesday the 28th? We can meet up at Cigar Towne.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I am down!!!! 
It has been to long since I have seen Cherlt and Daniel.
They probably are mad at me........oops


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Reino said:


> I am down!!!!
> It has been to long since I have seen Cherlt and Daniel.
> They probably are mad at me........oops


Theyre always happy to see a lost face! lol

Do you work Tuesday or are you on vacation? I wouldnt mind going after lunch, early afternoon if you can.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

what time? I can take a mental health afternoon off.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Reino said:


> what time? I can take a mental health afternoon off.


LoL!!! What works for you? 2...3pm


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> LoL!!! What works for you? 2...3pm


I think 3 is good.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

.... I was born in Houston :smoke:!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> .... I was born in Houston :smoke:!


Well Howdy, come on down for a smoke Tuesday!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Serious is having their holiday party next saturday ( 1/15) anyone else going? If you havent been, its a great time & Ron rocks out with some killer prizes! Ashton is the sponsor this year & I believe they are gonna tent up the parking lot again!! anybody wanna meet up there?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I plan on going, never been.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm gonna try to make it out also. I've never been but it sounds awesome!!


----------



## RandJCigars (Oct 2, 2008)

I would be happy to host any Herf. If it's 5 or more people, I'll even throw in a free cigar for each one. I have a small boutique shop, but it's a great place to be in. Great guys, good conversation, and your favorite smokes.

Email, Call, or Text:

Jimmy
[email protected](dot)com
713-550-0707

R & J Cigars
2803 Business Center Drive
Suite 137 (Next Door to HEB)
Pearland, Texas
77584
713-340-1488


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Houston born and bred!

I go to Serious Cigars on Richmond almost every weekday around lunch time.

Let me know if any of you want to meet up.


----------

